# Pedalen aber welche?



## zzeuzz (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo Mädels,  ich baue gerade für meine Frau ein neues Rad. Ist aber geheim also psst 

Sie mag keine Klickys.  Ich brauche jedoch auch keine mit extrem großer Fläche oder mit Pins. 
Ich hätte gern ein schickes,  schlankes Pedal in blau oder schwarz welches nicht viel wiegt. 

Was fährt ihr so? 

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.  

Ronny


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2015)

Pins wären aber schon nicht schlecht.
Auf Trekkingrad-Pedalen ohne Pins hat man eher nicht so dollen Halt fürs Gelände 

Mein Tipp wären die hier, gibt's auch in blau:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Pedale/Pedale-Echo-TR-Plattform::1229.html

Wenn's nur nach der Farbe geht, bieten ein paar Online-Shops die Möglichkeit, nach Farbe zu filtern 
z.B. hier: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?cid=32;content=7;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (1. Juli 2015)

Ist die Fläche mit fast 10 x 10 cm nicht zu groß für kleine Frauenschuhe?


----------



## lucie (1. Juli 2015)

Versuch es mal hier!

Die haben aber auch noch andere Pedale. Ich finde sie einfach super und sie sind noch relativ günstig. 
Wenn Du mal ein wenig die Suchmaschine anwirfst, wirst Du sicher fündig...


----------



## zzeuzz (1. Juli 2015)

die delta evo sehen gut aus, ich schreibe die mal an


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2015)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> Ist die Fläche mit fast 10 x 10 cm nicht zu groß für kleine Frauenschuhe?



Wie groß ist denn ein kleiner Frauenschuh?
Ich finde die Fläche nicht zu groß, Schuhgröße 38/39.

Die Superstar Pedale sind übrigens fast gleich groß mit der Tendenz zu ein paar mm^2 Fläche und 70g mehr (mit Stahlachse).


----------



## lucie (1. Juli 2015)

Wieso anschreiben?


----------



## sun909 (1. Juli 2015)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,  ich baue gerade für meine Frau ein neues Rad. Ist aber geheim also psst
> 
> Sie mag keine Klickys.  *Ich brauche* jedoch auch keine mit extrem großer Fläche oder mit Pins.
> Ich hätte gern ein schickes,  schlankes Pedal in blau oder schwarz welches nicht viel wiegt.
> ...



Finde den Fehler 

Wofür Flats, wenn mangels Pins dann kein Halt vorhanden ist? 

Sudpin III baut nicht so groß und gibt es in vielen Farben mit 360gr.

grüße


----------



## mtbbee (1. Juli 2015)

m.E. nach kann man die Lager von den Sudpin nicht austauschen, genauso wenig wie von den Echos.
Mann fährt seit knapp einem halben Jahr die Superstar Delta, Lager laufen immer noch einwandfrei und wenn mal was sein sollte, lassen sich die Lager austauschen. Lagerkit kostet knapp 20 Euro und gibts ebenfalls bei Superstar. Für Kollegen habe ich diese auch bestellt - sind auf dem Weg. Bestellung/Lieferung aus GB klappte bisher immer einwandfrei.
Gewicht Delta mit Ti Achse - 333g
Gewicht Delta mit Stahlachse - 400g
Mir selbst sinds zu wenig Pins, ich mag eher die Version mit mehr als 10 Pins auf einer Seite. Die Vorlieben sind allerdings sehr unterschiedlich


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Juli 2015)

Ich fahre die Echos nun seit über einem Jahr ohne Lagerprobleme. Bei dem Preis fang ich nicht an, Lager zu tauschen, da kauf ich mir dann halt Neue. Und sie haben den Vorteil, dass ich nicht unbedingt Schuhe mit weicher Sohle brauche, sondern mit Radlschuhen mit gescheiter Sohle oder Bergschuhen oder Trailschuhen. Damit sind dann auch Schiebepassagen in feuchtem Gelände kein Problem. Und sie sind vielleicht auch nicht ganz so verletzungsträchtig wie die Pin-Pedale.


----------



## mtbbee (1. Juli 2015)

nö, wir hatten in näherem Umkreis insgesamt 6 Echos im Einsatz und kein einziges Paar hat ein viertel Jahr ohne Lagerproblem überstanden. Ab und an nachfetten hat auf der Industrielagerseite geholfen, aber Gleitlagerseite ist unersetzlich. Die Chancen stehen eben 50:50 
Ob bin oder Bärentatzen ist auch eher den Sache der Vorlieben ..

Goldfarbene Echos hätte ich noch "übrig"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne_ (1. Juli 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> m.E. nach kann man die Lager von den Sudpin nicht austauschen, genauso wenig wie von den Echos.


wie sind sie dann reingekommen?


----------



## zzeuzz (1. Juli 2015)

Zauberei,  dass kann jeder Hersteller denn sonst könnten die ja diese teilweise extremem Preise gar nicht verlangen.


----------



## mtbbee (1. Juli 2015)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> wie sind sie dann reingekommen?


Aha, ein ganz schlauer Fuchs  ... möchtest Du es probieren? Ich stelle meine Dir zum Testen sehr gerne meine Echos zur Verfügung.
Vielleicht kannst Du zaubern  - melde Dich doch bei Bedarf via PM
Wenn Du es allerdinsg nicht schaffst, hätte ich gerne ein neues Paar


----------



## Wayne_ (1. Juli 2015)

belege doch einfach deine Behauptung, anstatt große Töne zu spucken.


----------



## lucie (1. Juli 2015)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> belege doch einfach deine Behauptung, anstatt große Töne zu spucken.



Hast Du Langeweile? Belehre Du uns doch eines Besseren! Nimm das Angebot von @mtbbee an und laß uns an Deinen Schrauberkünsten teilhaben. Zum Polemisieren gibt es durchaus geeignetere Spielplätze im Forum.


----------



## mtbbee (1. Juli 2015)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> belege doch einfach deine Behauptung, anstatt große Töne zu spucken.


Komiker, woher weißt Du das ich es nicht schon probiert habe? Fast jede die hier aktiv ist, weiß um die Bastelleidenschaft so mancher Frauen hier, kannst Du natürlich nicht wissen als Zufalls Leser. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, auch Mädels wissen mit Werkzeugen umzugehen  ...  also wenn Bedarf ist, siehe oben mein Angebot  - kannst dann gerne belegen wie Du die Gleitlager ausgebaut und mit welchen ersetzt hast, ist wirklich nicht mit einfacher Wartung von z.B. Eggbeatern zu vergleichen. Die Industrielager austauschen ist kein Ding, sind die von den Eggbeatern - also zeig was Du drauf hast, kannst auch gerne unsere inzwischen all  rauh laufenden Echos warten, Versand -und Servicegebühr übernehme ich gerne. Meinen Dank hast Du sicher 
Und nicht jede ist ein schlauer begabter Fuchs der fix Lager tauschen kann, daher meine Erfahrung: besser gleich mehr Geld ausgeben und Pedalen mit mehrfach gedichteten Industrielagern verwenden.
Bei der letzten Delta Pedal Bestellung habe ich gleich ein Lagerkit mitbestellt, spart Versandgebühr und die Lager sind echt einfach zu wechseln wenns mal so sein sollte. Haben diese gleich nach Neukauf auseinander genommen um die Fettpackung zu begutachten. Aber alles bestens ... wäre nicht notwendig gewesen ...

So, ich mache jetzt mal Feierabend und gehe Radfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne_ (1. Juli 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Zum Polemisieren gibt es durchaus geeignetere Spielplätze im Forum.


Dann kannst du dich ja dahin verpissen



mtbbee schrieb:


> Komiker, woher weißt Du das ich es nicht schon probiert habe? Fast jede die hier aktiv ist, weiß um die Bastelleidenschaft so mancher Frauen hier, kannst Du natürlich nicht wissen als Zufalls Leser. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, auch Mädels wissen mit Werkzeugen umzugehen  ... also


dass du es probiert hast, hab ich mir schon gedacht. Frag mich nur, warum du das Problem nicht schildern kannst?
Es scheitert also an den Gleitlagern?
(in welchem Unterorum sich ein Thread befindet, spielt für mich übrigens eine untergeordnete Rolle. Genausowenig interessieren mich irgendwelche Gender-Komplexe)


----------



## zzeuzz (1. Juli 2015)

Leute was geht denn jetzt?


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> nö, wir hatten in näherem Umkreis insgesamt 6 Echos im Einsatz und kein einziges Paar hat ein viertel Jahr ohne Lagerproblem überstanden. Ab und an nachfetten hat auf der Industrielagerseite geholfen, aber Gleitlagerseite ist unersetzlich. Die Chancen stehen eben 50:50



Wie man das Gleitlager wechseln könnte, habe ich auch schon erfolglos gerätselt, da hilft eigentlich nur öfter mal nachfetten und totfahren. Bei dem Industrielager ist das Tauschen kein Thema. 
Wenn die Pedale rau laufen ist eigentlich fast immer das Industrielager schuld, oder verharztes oder fehlendes Fett. Wenn das Gleitlager hinüber geht, dann ist die Gleitfläche (Kunststoff) abgerieben und nur noch der Metallmantel übrig. Das äußert sich dann in Spiel (Pedal eiert), viel zu leichtem Lauf, Quietschen und Klackern. 
Wenn man frühzeitig immer wieder eine Fettpackung rein gibt, und bei Bedarf die Industrielager tauscht, halten die Echos aber auch schon mal 2 Jahre. Am Ende quietschen und eiern sie halt. In Anbetracht des Preises und des Gewichts ist das ok, viele teurere Pedale haben mir schon deutlich weniger lang gehalten. 

Wegen der Lagerproblematik steige ich aber nun auch nach und nach auf die Hope F20 Pedale um. Mein erstes Paar sieht zwar mittlerweile von außen aus wie die Sau, ist aber seit zwei Jahren unzerstörbar, kein Lagerspiel, kein rauer Lauf, nichts. 
Da der TE allerdings nach "möglichst leicht" und "kleiner Standfläche" gefragt hat, kann man die Hope Pedale hier nicht wirklich empfehlen, da sie genau diese beiden Dinge überhaupt gar nicht bieten können.


----------



## mtbbee (1. Juli 2015)

Als kleine leichte farbige Pedalen und sogar sehr günstige Pedalen fallen mir dann noch diese ein:

http://www.banggood.com/SCUDGOOD-Tr...CNC-Bicycle-Pedal-Road-MTB-Bike-p-943318.html

Lieferzeit waren bei mir 16 Tage. Gewicht 287g  das Paar. Hatte ich noch nicht wirklich im Einsatz, fühlen sich aber sehr wertig  an. Sind in der Urlaubsersatzteilkiste dabei. Wurden im China Laber Bewertungsthread besprochen.

Die Hope F20 zeige ich mal morgen einem Kollegen, der sucht was knallig rotes für seine Frau


----------

